# A/D/S 344iS 4" Mids new, $70 shipped - Not Mine



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Not Mine A/D/S 344iS 4 inch mids listed as new, $70 shipped. 
BRAND NEW A/D/S 344iS MIDS OLD SCHOOL ADS FOCAL | eBay


----------

